# Flevopol Alternative



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I know Flevopol is a Dutch product so my questions is, what is our equivalent here in the UK. Is there a product similar on the market that we can buy off the shelf?

Cheers


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Sears Acrylic Mix
Quikrete concrete bonding adhesive
ACE concrete bonder
Silicone and earth (the old skool method)
Elastopour
Epoxy resin
Rockoflex

just a few to get you googling 

Dave


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I know them but wanted to hear from people who have adopted the above method. Forget silicone and coco as I've worked this to death. I just want a product that is our Flevopol equivalent. i.e. purchase it and work with it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

J,I've wondered about flevopol my self.Is it a product from the building industry?

I have thoughts that there might be a similar product here maybe one of the self leveling flexible "cements/polymers" used in flooring might be applicable. The need would be to pin down exactly what flevopol is and what it's commercial use is ..if there is one.I haven't yet gone that far,but that will be the route i take eventually. Tis finding something made of the same ingredients that has always been in the back of my mind and concerns about frog safety,with a new product made in blighty.
Some thoughts me old mucker...not much help but they might just be of use

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Was hoping you'd drop by mate, been a while lol

http://www.verfamsterdam.nl/media/c...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/F/l/Flevopol1l_5.jpg

It seems to be only available in Holland and surrounding areas (martin???)

In the US, they have this product: ACE concrete bonder

So based on the idea that it is a form of industrial bonder, I too would of thought here in the UK, we would have something similar but like you say, I'm airing on the side of caution. 

Have you ever heard anyone this side of the pond mention this on your dendro forums? I'm stumped!?!?!

This is where I'm going with it all:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Was hoping you'd drop by mate, been a while lol
> 
> http://www.verfamsterdam.nl/media/c...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/F/l/Flevopol1l_5.jpg
> 
> ...


Ha ha yup that's Raf's viv isn't it,or am I mistaken.But that is exactly where I wanted to go with it too:lol2:
J,I've not heard of it used here,not on any of the brit forums,to be frank we are fairly conservative,4 years ago I couldn't even find anyone here to advise on the use of rockoflex and epoxy resin,not even Marc at dartfrogs had used both,and he sells the stuff:lol2:. Martin might know something though,he's a clever one that's for sure. 

Mate there is a dutch dart forum,I'll post a thread and we'll see what comes back,they have an English section too,I'd post there more.but damned if I can load a picture there..

Failing that,if we can find a manufacturer,or get a spec sheet,just maybe it might be lurking here under some "trade name". I have a couple of 2'cubes to build out,I would really like to be up to speed and utilize this method for some ideas I have for the backgrounds for them. Ha i have the picture in me bonce,an all:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cheers Stu, yeah its Raf's viv - pretty epic and had my eyes on in for a while now. I've got a pretty big showcase viv being made so I want to go to town with this one as it's going in the livingroom.

There must be someone who has gone down this route. I was viewing this old thread earlier on DB: Retiring a fish tank means new 20 gallon viv - Dendroboard

Found a possible product (just need to a find a datasheet for flavo against this):

Cementone Rendabond
Highly effective *building adhesive*, primer, admix, *bonding agent* and dustproofer. *Improves adhesion and bond strength*.

We're there's a will, there's a way... we can crack this over here, those two cubes are screaming out for it!!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha ,aren't they just,I've been waiting a long time on building those 2 J,waiting to hone some skills and learn some new one's hopefully,but all the glass is ready,to go. I'm getting ever closer to start on them now,but playing catch up of late.

Mate I've just put a thread up in Holland,i'll report back if I learn anything.
All digits crossed,gotta dash I'll clock the links later:no1:
belucky kiddo

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

where's this forum you speak of ? with my passion for all things dutch i'm sure i can get some secrets out of them, i mean, who else stomps around cornwall singing the dutch national anthem, dressed from head to toe in orange gear everytime there's an international football tournament :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> where's this forum you speak of ? with my passion for all things dutch i'm sure i can get some secrets out of them, i mean, who else stomps around cornwall singing the dutch national anthem, dressed from head to toe in orange gear everytime there's an international football tournament :lol2:


Joe, sorry kiddo I thought you already knew of this:bash: dendrbatideanederland..giffkicker por....,ahh hell I'll give you a link:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Dendrobatidae Nederland (English) > Gifkikkerportaal > Vereniging

hope that works mate,post if it doesn't and I'll get back when i stop for a mo.

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Stu, speaking of Dendrobatidae, article goes out next month as I got slightly delayed. I'll pm you with that soon.

Joe, get your tango outfit on and see what you can dig up mate!! I'll email martin to see what he says.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

right, time to go bother the Dutch

(this is a slightly larger me, during the world cup 2010, not the hat, thats a Heineken hat and also a megaphone lol)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looks familiar...?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if only i could grow a decent beard, stu's asked em already about it, so i asked them about milk frog enclosure's



> Dag, mijn Nederlands is niet goed
> 
> kunt u mij de weg wijzen naar goed terraria voorbeeld Melk Kikker ?
> 
> Joe


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> if only i could grow a decent beard, stu's asked em already about it, so i asked them about milk frog enclosure's


Actually Joe with a bit of dutch you might get more info on the main forums,than I can,I was hoping you'ld join this quest mate.No time to post that earlier,but I thought it!!

Oh J I've been waiting on that.but knew you were busy so didn't want to bother ya,but i'm still all ears:no1: and damn it still nailing springtails,right back too it
seeya

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

this might work lol or insult them 



> Mijn Nederlands niet goed, maar hier gaat
> 
> Ik zou graag willen weten als je mij kan zeggen wat Flevopol is gemaakt met ? Is het een terraria product of wordt het gebruikt in de bouw industrie in nederland ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Not bad Joe :2thumb:



Meefloaf said:


> My Dutch is not good, but here goes
> 
> I would like to know if you can say what Flevopol is made with me? Is it a product or terrariums is used in the construction industry in the Netherlands?
> 
> ...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Rock 'n'roll Joe :notworthy:


Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Any news on the grapevine?

I take it water based pva 1:1 water mix would not work?

I found a product called sikatop 77 but that too is providing quite a challenge to locate?! the search goes on.... tis doing my nut in! 2 days to go arghhhhhh'


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

> Flevopol is not special for terrariumbuilding, but it is normaly used as a concrete acrylic fortifier or concrete primer/bonding agent.
> 
> At Dendroboard use the search option for "flevopol"
> Gives lots of information and also alternatives in the UK


this is the only reply so far


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> Gives lots of information and also alternatives in the UK


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm terrible at searching for things, i found sweet FA on dendroboard tbh, apart from someone saying flevopol isnt that great as the glue will break down when subject to sodden or constant spraying.

i'm still looking for frogfreak's coco method of culturing springtails lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

haha' know the feeling!!

Sod it, I'm going to try out 3 mixes to see which one bonds better. I'll have to run with one, knowing that only time will tell which one holds up to the job... here we go again


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had a quick look guys,there are some really informative posts by a guy called vivarium works,but no time to really evaluate properly.But i think I read that sikka is the same,look for a thread posted by an aussie,J.:whistling2:

Lads I'll come back as time permits,Joe look for Glenn's method on his bug room thread,on DB,if not pm him,he's cool he'll definitely know where to look:no1: although I'm sure he posted it here aswell:bash::lol2:

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Stu, can't seem to get my hands on sika (sikatop-77) either, UK seems to be well behind on these remedies?! I browsed DB last night and found jack, never thought it could be this challenging.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Also found this but well pricey :O

10 Liter Rainforest Background RFB Regenwaldterrarium | eBay


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what i found J,but not yet sure on product here in any way,but some interesting info all the same. I'll pop some links up,just in case there is something usesful
Ha as you well know keeping frogs isn't straight forward,we could just go an easy route,but where's the fun in that.

Flevopol Background Build Australia Q's - Dendroboard

Viv/frog safe epoxy search - Dendroboard
yeah and after reading more of vivarium works posts,i'm now unsure as hell about it James!! I might have a play with epoxy mate? I've still not had enough time to really evaluate all this,as always tis finding a method. you've used plastidip...no good? 

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Also found this but well pricey :O
> 
> 10 Liter Rainforest Background RFB Regenwaldterrarium | eBay


I think there is a report on dendrobase de kiddo,I've read about this somewhere that's for sure,not completely +ve if I remember correct,but don't hold me to that,I could well be wrong!!

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate! I'll have a browse on those links.

Jury's still out on the Plastidip. It's very pricey and nearly took my eyebrows out!!! I don't think I'll be going down that route again tbh. I like the idea of getting a mix going and slopping it around.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I wont be using plastidip again, expensive mistake (me having to buy another viv and start again)

Have you used G4 pond sealer? I'm on my phone but if you search for green tree python build, there's an absolutely stunning one and for the base under water he used that and looks brill, can imagine it would be good to stick to for us dirt guys lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> I wont be using plastidip again, expensive mistake (me having to buy another viv and start again)


What happened Joe?

No never tried G4 but have looked into this before. If I was creating a water feature then I would probably give this a whirl as all the reports I've read seem to be positive.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Also found this but well pricey :O
> 
> 10 Liter Rainforest Background RFB Regenwaldterrarium | eBay


 
Try here, its a bit cheaper: 10 Liter Ben´s Rainforest Background Modellier Torf, 45,00 €

Also if you order of 250 euros worth of items you get free postage.

I have only been using this product for a couple of months, so unfortunately I can't give you a long term report, but so far its holding up well.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate but I'm not shelling out for that when I rec I can do it cheaper when I find the right source. £60 for 10ltr - I need ten times that.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> What happened Joe?
> 
> No never tried G4 but have looked into this before. If I was creating a water feature then I would probably give this a whirl as all the reports I've read seem to be positive.


I didn't get it thick enough I don't think, cracked and pulled rockoflex away from foam etc. It also hates silicone and melted cut foam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ok so here is what I've got so far, in order of preference:

**All available in the UK

*Cementone Sbr Superbond Admixture* - This one is looking very promising

A water-resistant bonding admixture that strengthens and waterproofs concrete and mortar.

Toughens floors and screeds
Superb water, chemical and abrasion resistance
Ideal for damp and wet conditions
Uses: Pointing, patching and bedding. Waterproof rendering, tanking and flooring. Bonding aid for render and plaster.

--
*
PVA Building Adhesive*

This PVA product improves adhesion and overall bond strength. Can be used as a building adhesive, primer, admixture, bonding agent and dustproofer.

Improves adhesion
Improves bond strength
Solvent free formulation making the product safe to use and apply

--

*Centrix Flooring Adhesive *- Not too sure about this one

Creates a permanent adhesive bond
Use with foam-backed carpet, PVC flooring tiles and lino


All of the above are pretty cheap so I'm going to test all three. Use the same ingredients, same consistency, just to do a bit more digging.


----------

